# Lost graveyard, Rhynd, Perthshire, March '10



## spacepunk (Mar 22, 2010)

Came across this neglected little graveyard whilst exploring the countryside with Smellycat.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 22, 2010)

That's lovely.


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (Mar 22, 2010)

It can't be that neglected, someone cuts the grass.


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 22, 2010)

I think they let the goats and sheep roam free there.


----------



## Smellycat (Mar 22, 2010)

most the gravestones were from late 1700's and early 1800's so it was quite old.


----------



## RichardB (Mar 22, 2010)

I've seen this a couple of times from the van, I wondered what it looked like inside


----------



## chaoticreason (Mar 23, 2010)

What a peaceful looking place,if a person has to die,this looks like a good start too eternity,s exploration.


----------

